# Авиация > До 1945 >  Авиация в 1941 - 1945 г.г. Вклад Воронежской области. Вопросы.

## NASa

"... Неоценимый вклад в создание и совершенствование новых самолётов внесли конструкторы под руководством А.А. Архангельского, М.И. Гуревича, С.В. Ильюшина, С.А. Лавочкина, В.М. Петлякова, А.Н. Туполева, А.С. Яковлева.

Самым массовым самолётом советских ВВС стал штурмовик Ил-2, сконструированный доктором технических наук, впоследствии академиком А.С. Яковлевым.

В производстве Ил-2 Воронеж занимает почётное место. Именно здесь на авиационном заводе в 1941 г. впервые в стране было организовано серийное производство этих легендарных штурмовиков".

Печатается по изданию:
Российская Федерация в годы Великой Отечественной войны. Материалы научно-практической конференции, посвящённой 50-летию Победы. Воронеж, 1995г. - c. 47.

"...262 воспитанникам Борисоглебского авиаучилища присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза". - Там же, с. 82.

"В 1941 г. на базе Воронежского аэроклуба была создана 6-я Воронежская школа парашютистов. В годы войны школа внесла немалый вклад в формирование десантных частей нашей армии. Из её стен вышло 22 Героя Советского Союза". - Там же, с. 82 - 83.

"На территории нашего края также формировались: ...143-й ШАП (Воронеж, военный городок), ...164-й запасной авиаполк (в начале войны в Воронеже), ...552-й ШАП (май 1942 г., Воронеж)...". - Там же, с. 84

К участникам форума - просьба прокомментировать два положения, изложенных выше, желательно дать ссылки на источники информации.

Во-первых, Ил-2 можно было назвать Як, по логике событий. Так ли это?

Во-вторых, о работе закрытых конструкторских бюро, включая испытательные аэродромы, можно было почерпнуть немало интересного из серии телевизионных познавательных фильмов последних лет. Уровень секретности был высок, но до какой степени? Можем ли мы считать, что сотрудники были для внешненго мира без вести отсутствующими и не имели контактов даже с семьями как минимум до 1954 года?

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> "... Самым массовым самолётом советских ВВС стал штурмовик Ил-2, сконструированный доктором технических наук, впоследствии академиком А.С. Яковлевым".


М-да-а... Хотелось бы верить, что это просто опечатка. Иначе - могу прокомментировать это только одной новомодной фразой. Других слов, уж извините, не подберу:
*Аффтар жжот!*
Интересно было бы узнать фамилию этого "аффтара". 

Просто в качестве курьёза: в польской книжке "IL-2, IL-10" из серии Monografie Lotnicze её автор - некто Robert Michulec - не утверждает, но делает подленькие намёки, что Ил-2 якобы - разработка С.А. Кочеригина. Вся "аргументация" сводится по сути к тому, что: а) Ильюшин был начальником ЦКБ (Центрального конструкторского бюро); б) в ЦКБ было несколько конструкторских бригад, в том числе и Кочеригина; в) бригада Кочеригина в начале 30-х работала над бронированными штурмовиками ТШ-1, -2 и -3. Отсюда делается "логический" вывод: мол, "всесильный" Ильюшин вызвался в короткие сроки спроектировать новый штурмовик, потом заставил "бесправного" Кочеригина сделать это за него, а полученному самолёту дал своё имя! Ну не бред ли! 

В этой, с позволения сказать, "гипотезе" совершенно игнорируется множество фактов. В действительности конструкторские бригады ЦКБ были фактически самостоятельными, руководство Ильюшина было чисто номинальным, особенно после того как он сам возглавил бригаду дальних бомбардировщиков (первое её детище - ЦКБ-26/30, в серии ДБ-3). Каждая бригада работала по своим конкретным проектам; например, "истребительная" бригада Поликарпова сделала И-15 (ЦКБ-3), И-16 (ЦКБ-12), И-17 (ЦКБ-15/19), и никто никогда не приписывал эти машины Ильюшину! Ну а в конце 30-х, когда создавался Ил-2, разные бригады вообще ничто не связывало, кроме общего шифра "ЦКБ" (собственно, прототипы Ил-2 - ЦКБ-55 и -57 - стали *последними* самолётами, обозначенными этим шифром)! Кочеригин же в этот период занимался совсем другими проектами - совершенствованием разведчика Р-9 и его модификациями, освоением в серии лицензионного Vultee V-11 (БШ-1) и началом работ по проекту ОПБ/ОБШ!

Как на самом деле создавался Ил-2 *конструкции Ильюшина,* можно прочитать в замечательной монографии В. Перова и О. Растренина "Штурмовик Ил-2" (спецвыпуск журнала "Авиация и космонавтика", № 5-6, 2001 г.). Скачать её можно, например, здесь: http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/A/''Aviaciya_i_kosmonavtika''/_''Aviaciya_i_kosmonavtika''.html

----------


## Mig

> "... В производстве Ил-2 Воронеж занимает почётное место. Именно здесь на авиационном заводе в 1941 г. впервые в стране было организовано серийное производство этих легендарных штурмовиков".
> 
> Во-вторых, о работе закрытых конструкторских бюро, включая испытательные аэродромы, можно было почерпнуть немало интересного из серии телевизионных познавательных фильмов последних лет. Уровень секретности был высок, но до какой степени? Можем ли мы считать, что сотрудники были для внешненго мира без вести отсутствующими и не имели контактов даже с семьями как минимум до 1954 года?


1) Воронежский завод №18 первым начал серийное пр-во Ил-2 *конструкции Ильюшина*. 18-й завод был эвакуирован из Воронежа осенью 1941 г. По этому поводу есть книжка Козлова под названием ЕМНИП "Великое единство".

2)  Все ОКБ были, есть и будут закрытыми. Военную и коммерческую тайну никто не отменял. Сформулируйте четче свой вопрос. Что вы имеете в виду, говоря "уровень секретности"? Сотрудники чего были "отсутствующими для внешнего мира"? И почему рубежной чему-то датой вы считаете 1954 год?

3) Не увлекайтесь ТВ-фильмами... Очень часто они делаются НЕ специалистами  и, будучи делитантами, иные авторы фильмов гоняются за "жареным" фактами, но не за исторической достоверностью...

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> _По заключенным договорам с УВВС КА на 15 апреля 1941 г. четыре авиазавода НКАП, назначенные для серийного выпуска штурмовиков Ил-2, были обеспечены финансированием для производства в 1941 г. 1785 самолетов этого типа, из этого числа: 18-й авиазавод (г. Воронеж) должен был собрать 1170 машин, 35-й авиазавод (г. Смоленск) - 150 штурмовиков, 380-й и 381-й (г. Ленинград) - 165 и 300 бронированных "Илов" соответственно. Однако, ввиду неудовлетворительной организации производства и поставок комплектующих от смежников, серийный выпуск бронированных Ил-2 к началу войны смогли освоить лишь 18-й и 381-й авиазаводы. При этом ежемесячные программы выпуска Ил-2 на этих авиазаводах постоянно находились под угрозой срыва. 
> 
> В результате на 30 июня 1941 г. вместо 370 Ил-2 по плану военной приемкой было принято только 249 машин этого типа (из них 174 штурмовика - к 20 июня). Все Ил-2, принятые военными, были производства 18-го авиазавода (старший военпред М.А.Кувенев). 
> 
> Что касается производства штурмовиков Ил-2, то можно сказать следующее. Завод № 18 (директор М.Б.Шенкман) в марте 1941 г. произвел 2 бронированных "Ила", в апреле - 15 машин, в мае - 74 и в июне - 159 "Илов". Ленинградский 381-й авиазавод (директор Т.М.Филимончук), который находился на стадии строительства и организации, смог изготовить лишь 16 бронированных "Ила" в июне, из них 2 машины - к 20 июня, остальные - к 30 июня. То есть, в первом полугодии 1941 г. было произведено 266 самолетов Ил-2._


После эвакуации завод № 18 разместился в г. Куйбышеве (Самаре). Там он и остался, а в Воронеже в 1943 г. был организован завод № 64, но он Ил-2 не выпускал.




> _Помимо куйбышевских авиазаводов №№ 1, 18 и нижнетагильскиого авиазавода № 381 (ленинградские 380-й и 381-й авиазаводы после прибытия на Урал были объединены на базе вагоностроительного завода в.один авиазавод, получивший номер 381), к программе выпуска Ил-2 с января 1942 г. был подключен и московский авиазавод № 30 (Постановление ГКО от 25.01.42 г.), организованный Решением ГКО от 17.12.41 г. на пустующих площадях эвакуированного авиазавода № 1. При этом авиазаводы №№ 1 и 18 выпускали одноместные Ил-2 с пушками ВЯ-23, а московский авиазавод и завод в Нижнем Тагиле - Ил-2 с пушками ШВАК._





> _В общей сложности за годы войны было произведено 34943 штурмовиков Ил-2 и 1211 Ил-2У. Из этого числа на долю завода № 1 приходится 11920 Ил-2, 15099 машин этого типа выпущено авиазаводом № 18, 8865 самолетов -авиазаводом № 30 и 270 штурмовиков заводом № 381. К концу 1945 г. на 1-м и 18-м авиазаводах было произведено 2328 штурмовиков Ил-10 и 228 Ил-10У, из них 893 Ил-10 и все Ил-10У выпущены заводом № 1, остальные - заводом № 18._


Приведенные цитаты из монографии Перова и Растренина. По заводу № 18 статистика такая: 
1941 год - 1510 Ил-2, 
1942 г. - 3942,
1943 г. - 4702,
1944 г. - 4014 (+ 73 Ил-10),
1945 г. - 931 Ил-2 + 1362 Ил-10.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

История Воронежского завода на его официальном сайте: 
http://www.vaso.ru/?menu=history

----------


## NASa

Приятно видеть заинтересованное отношение к теме, спасибо. О поставленных вопросах:

Фраза об Ил-2 содержит род парадокса по форме, и это означает, что есть факты, дающие ему объяснение, но не лежащие на поверхности. Возможно, эти тонкие связи кому-то известны. Думаю, всем интересно было бы прочесть обобщение, не отвергающее ни одного утверждения, но дающее их синтез. Что же имел в виду научный сотрудник, автор доклада? Имя не называю, чтобы его не обеспокоить ненароком.

О режиме секретности. Например, те, кто подписывал соглашения о правилах поведения при работе на предприятии оборонной отрасли, знают, что эти правила были не слишком обременительными, кое-что могло казаться курьёзным на уровне личного мнения. Иная ситуация военного времени. С точки зрения сохранения тайны оружия идеальной выглядит полная изоляция всех участников от контактов с непосвященными. Какова была фактическая ситуация, можно узнавать по документальным свидетельствам официального рода, и этой полезной работой заняты документалисты, огромное им спасибо. Можно получать свидетельства прошедших опыт в их воспоминаниях, если им уже разрешено за давностью лет разглашать этот опыт, по-моему, важный для потомков. Обзор этих двух источников информации, надеюсь, принесёт на форум интересные факты.

----------


## Mig

> Фраза об Ил-2 содержит род парадокса по форме, и это означает, что есть факты, дающие ему объяснение, но не лежащие на поверхности. Возможно, эти тонкие связи кому-то известны. Думаю, всем интересно было бы прочесть обобщение, не отвергающее ни одного утверждения, но дающее их синтез.


Сугубо ИМХО фраза об Ил-2 не имеет никакого сакрального или трансцендетного смысла, а является результатом элементарной описки барышни за компом, набиравшей текст :Smile: 

Кстати, С.В. Ильюшин тоже был академиком: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

Ну, а в продолжение центрально-черноземного патриотизма, вот тут лежит упоминавшийся мною книжка П.Я. Козлова: http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/kozlov/01.html

----------


## Nik Primopye



----------


## Волконовский Александр

Вот про 164-й, только он не запасной, а *резервный*. А сформирован действительно в Воронеже:
http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi...p/resap164.dat

А вот с остальными двумя непонятно. Вот в этом списке авиаполков ВВС РККА - полки с такими номерами *отсутствуют!* Был 143-й *гвардейский* ШАП, но этот номер он получил 5 февраля 1944 г.; до этого он был 735-м ШАП, а ещё раньше - 735-м полком ночных бомбардировщиков (НБАП):
http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi.../p/shap735.dat

Странно получается... Конечно, может такое быть, что и список неполный (не могу так сразу утверждать, что таких полков не было) - но всё-таки странно...

Что касается Яковлева - он совершенно точно *не участвовал* в создании Ил-2. Ему в это время своих работ более чем хватало (двухмоторный тренировочник УТ-3, пассажирский Я-19, ближний бомбардировщик ББ-22 - Як-2, наконец, истребитель И-26 - Як-1). Кроме того, Яковлев не имел *никакого* отношения к ЦКБ и *никогда* не занимался штурмовиками (ну, если не считать "вертикалки" 60-х годов).

Поддержу мнение *Mig:* это не более чем опечатка.

----------


## NASa

Моё участие в форуме достаточно ясно из начальных сообщений:
Литература  http://forums.airforce.ru/literatura/ 
Степанищев Михаил Тихонович

Памяти Степанищева М.Т., дважды Героя Советского Союза. Малая родина.
Памяти Степанищева М.Т., дважды Героя Советского Союза. Малая родина.

http://forums.airforce.ru/odnopolchane/
"Нормандия - Неман" и  76 гшап

Это попытка человека, далёкого от авиации, составить представление о времени и людях. Некоторая информация, доступная мне, может быть полезна и присутствующим. Мою признательность вызывают все усилия участников расширить темы и наполнить их грамотно подобранными сведениями.

О самолёте Ил-2: формулировка взята из книги, проверенной редакционной комиссией и читателями, имевшими возможность устранить опечатки. Подождём мнений.

Важно, что сегодня мне посчастливилось, благодаря подаренной ссылке, не только встретить записи по истории 76-го гшап на сайте Allaces, но и получить надежду на ответ от эрудированного администратора сайта по более животрепещущим вопросам, которые я повторю здесь, уверенная, что не мне одной они интересны.

 Прошу помочь найти сведения за 1946 - 1949г.г.: 
- номер полка аэродрома Борисоглебского ВВАУЛ Поворино (Калмык),
  данные о нём;
- полное имя командира этого полка и другие возможные дополнительные 
  сведения. 

Администратор сайта http://www.bvvaul.ru/content/instruct.php сообщил,
что пока не располагает более подробными данными, чем представленные 
на сайте. 

Если точные данные отсутствуют, меня интересуют любые аргументы в 
сторону за или против того, что командиром полка был Степанищев Михаил
Тихонович, также любые сведения об этом человеке.

Здесь мне хочется дать комментарий, тематически принадлежащий странице: http://forums.airforce.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=22 Литература.
Степанищев Михаил Тихонович

С уважением,

Степанищева Нина Анатольевна

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна
 Поздравляю Вас и всех участников форума с Новым 2009 ГОДОМ!!!

Позвольте поделиться некоторой информацией о дважды Герое Советского Союза М.Т.Степанищеве. С 12 апреля по май 1944г капитаны М.Т.Степанищев ,Н.П.Анисимов и лейтенант В.Г.Козенков командовали шестеркой Ил-2, поддерживая наступление сухопутных войск 2-й Гвардейской армии под Севастополем нанося удары по противнику в районе Карань,высоты Кая Баш,совхоза №10.Самолеты Ил-2 входили в состав 307ШАП и 136ШАП,которые в свою очередь входили в 1-ю Гвардейскую ШАД.Командиром был ГСС п/полковник С.Д.Прутков. Архив МО ф346 оп 188234 д2(оперсводки).ф15 оп 223247 д7 л.101.ф 346 оп.139282 д5 лл 1-10. Рядом с ними сражались летчики  морской авиации-47 ШАФП дважды ГСС полковника Нельсона Степаняна. Далее -1-й Гвардейский ШАД был переброшен на Прибалтийский фронт входил в состав 1 ВА (по другим источникам 3ВА).В то время самолеты Ил-2 под командованием майора М.Т.Степанищева  проводили штурмовку позиций противника в южной окраине Кенигсберга, лично Степанищев уничтожил три склада с боеприпасами и несколько арторудий противника.За образцовое выполнение заданий командования,личную отвагу и героизм Президиум Верховного Совета СССР Указом от 29 июня 1945г наградил М.Т.Степанищева второй медалью Золотая Звезда.
С уважением

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Это попытка человека, далёкого от авиации, составить представление о времени и людях. Некоторая информация, доступная мне, может быть полезна и присутствующим. Мою признательность вызывают все усилия участников расширить темы и наполнить их грамотно подобранными сведениями.
> 
> О самолёте Ил-2: формулировка взята из книги, проверенной редакционной комиссией и читателями, имевшими возможность устранить опечатки. Подождём мнений.
> 
> С уважением,
> 
> Степанищева Нина Анатольевна


Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна! Я думаю, что другие мнения по поводу авторства Ил-2, отличные от уже высказанных здесь, вряд ли могут прозвучать. Мне тоже трудно представить, как подобная ошибка могла "проскочить", но остаётся принять это как факт - она всё же "проскочила". Могу предположить, что редакционная коллегия проверяла первоначальный текст, а ошибка возникла при наборе книги в типографии уже после этого, и выпускающий редактор её "прозевал". (Надеюсь, я не наговорил тут явных глупостей - я очень далёк от издательского дела). А читатели не отреагировали, возможно, потому, что отнеслись к этому именно как к опечатке; а может быть, они и отреагировали, но ведь текст уже отпечатанной книги от этого не изменился  :Smile: .

История создания Ил-2 изучена достаточно хорошо. Я предложил Вашему вниманию ссылку на прекрасную работу Владимира Перова и Олега Растренина, ставшую итогом их 10-летнего труда по восстановлению наиболее полной и достоверной истории этого легендарного самолёта, основанной на архивных документах и других источниках. Эта работа издана как спецвыпуск журнала "Авиация и космонавтика", учредителем которого являются Военно-воздушные силы РФ. Проверена Главным редактором журнала В. Бакурским, редактором от ВВС А.В. Дробышевским, выпускающим редактором М.В. Никольским и редакционной коллегией в составе: Абрамов А.В., Белеванцев П.П., Беляев В.В., Ильин В.Е., Ионов А.Н., Калядин С.А., Климук П.И. (лётчик-космонавт, дважды Герой Советского Союза), Клишин Ю.П., Корнуков А.М., Кудишин И.В., Лепилкин А.В., Муратов М.В., Нажмутдинов К.Г., Опарин М.М., Синицын В.П., Ригмант В.Г., Ружицкий Е.И., Степанцов В.В., Фирсов А.А., а также читателями, в том числе авиационными специалистами... На мой взгляд, этого достаточно, чтобы считать данную работу заслуживающей полного доверия. В ней ничего не говорится о каком-либо участии А.С. Яковлева в создании Ил-2.

В этом издании приведена фотокопия проекта Постановления Комитета Обороны при СНК СССР, подготовленного в январе 1938 года (смотрите в прикреплении). В проекте Постановления, в частности, говорится: _"Представленный тов. ИЛЬЮШИНЫМ проект самолёта "Летающий танк" (...) - УТВЕРДИТЬ"._ 

Также достаточно хорошо известна творческая биография Александра Сергеевича Яковлева. В том числе сам он рассказал о ней в известной автобиографической книге "Цель жизни. Записки авиаконструктора", выдержавшей 5 изданий. В ней ничего не говорится об участии автора в разработке Ил-2. Как Вы полагаете, если Яковлев действительно был причастен к созданию такой легендарной (в полном смысле) машины, стал бы он скрывать это?

Кроме того, у каждого конструктора есть свой определённый творческий "почерк", характерный именно для него. Для людей, интересующихся авиацией и обладающих определёнными знаниями в этой сфере, этот "почерк" хорошо заметен. В частности, самолёты А.С. Яковлева разработки 30-х - 40-х годов имеют ряд характерных, легко узнаваемых конструктивных особенностей, позволяющих отличить их от разработок других конструкторов. Это, например, сварная конструкция фюзеляжа в виде фермы из стальных труб с обшивкой из съёмных металлических панелей и полотна, деревянное неразъёмное крыло. Конструкция самолёта Ил-2 совершенно иная, она цельнометаллическая (в первоначальном варианте) и во многом схожа с конструкцией других самолётов Ильюшина, на которые Ил-2 и внешне похож (здесь тоже есть яркий отличительный признак - форма киля, которая в те годы служила почти однозначным "фирменным знаком" конструктора). Вы сами признаёте, что являетесь далёким от авиации человеком; поверьте же, что специалисту достаточно раз взглянуть на Ил-2, чтобы сказать - конструктор этого самолёта НЕ Яковлев!

Надеюсь, я Вас всё-таки убедил  :Smile: . Замечу ещё, что если бы автор доклада действительно располагал какой-то новой информацией (тем более НАСТОЛЬКО противоречащей привычным представлениям), он бы развил эту тему более подробно. Но, судя по Вашей цитате, в докладе об "Ил-2 конструкции Яковлева" упомянуто только вскользь, как бы между прочим, как было бы сказано о чём-то вполне очевидном. Это ещё более убеждает, что перед нами просто опечатка.

----------


## Bambr

"На территории нашего края также формировались: ...143-й ШАП (Воронеж, военный городок), ...164-й запасной авиаполк (в начале войны в Воронеже), ...552-й ШАП (май 1942 г., Воронеж)...". 

Странно, почему забыт 74 ШАП. Взято с сайта ВАСО:

"В июле 1941 года в Воронеже был сформирован 74-й штурмовой авиаполк, на вооружение которого поступили самолеты Ил-2, выпущенные заводом. "

----------


## Mig

> ... Странно, почему забыт 74 ШАП..."


Потому, что - цитата: "Это попытка человека, далёкого от авиации, составить представление о времени и людях..."

----------


## NASa

Самые добрые пожелания всем участникам.

Думаю, что сведения о подразделениях ВВС, открытые в данном обсуждении, внесут дополнение в сайт Allaces и будут полезны краеведам. 

О днях под Севастополем сохранился в воспоминаниях моего отца рассказ Михаила Тихоновича. Было получено задание группой штурмовиков вылететь в район черноморской бухты. Берег её густо щетинился стволами орудий противника. Михаил Тихонович просил командование разрешить вылет только ему. Выполнив боевое задание в крайне сложных условиях, он должен был направить самолёт на повторный заход для фотосъёмки результатов атаки, иначе выполнение задания не могло быть зачтено. 

Такое правило удвоения риска прозводит впечатление на неподготовленное сознание. Я предполагала, что оно не для разглашения, но только что встретила упоминание об этой тактической особенности в мемуарной литературе.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Моё участие в форуме достаточно ясно.... 
> ..................................................  ......
> ... любые сведения об этом человеке....
> ......................................


Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна (NASa),

как я Вас понял, тема «...Вклад Воронежской области» закончилась?
Наверное, Вы правы. 
Если верить приведенным Вами в  #1 цитатам, книжка не стоит бумаги, на 
которой напечатана. Ошибка на ошибке, кроме, конечно, банальностей —
«...вклад в создание....внесли конструкторы...» и т.п. 
Ну и Бог с ней, с книжкой. 
Правильно ли я Вас понял — теперь мы сосредоточимся на М.Т. Степанищеве?
Так сказать, начнем собирать «любые сведения об этом человеке»?
Вы тему начинали — Вам и рулить.

Ник

----------


## NASa

О роли Воронежского края можно было бы написать очень много, но меня ограничивают обстоятельства. Сборник докладов следует оценить как полезный, информативный, учитывая, что он 1995 года. Ниже приведены ещё две цитаты, суждения привлекли моё внимание.

"Во время войны органами НКВД был установлен тотальный контроль за военными, партийными, советскими и хозяйственными руководителями. Практически о всех частных разговорах, беседах становилось известно, и нередко это служило причиной репрессий в отношении тех или иных лиц. Об этом свидетельствуют отчёты соответствующих отделов и управлений НКВД и НКГБ, Прокуратуры СССР, архивно-следственные дела, материалы надзорного делопроизводства, а также реабилитационные дела репрессированных, пересмотренные в 50 - 80-е годы. Многие из них стали достоянием истории и специалистов".
Б.А. Старков. Вторая мировая война: новые документы, новые подходы.
В сб.: Российская Федерация в годы Великой Отечественной войны. Материалы научно-практической конференции, посвящённой 50-летию Победы. Воронеж, 1995г. - c. 3.

"Несомненно, что многие похоронки пришли в наши дома именно потому, что за решёткой сидели авиаконструктор А.Н. Туполев, ракетчик С.П. Королёв и др." (Там же, с. 97. - Г.А. Быковская. Научно-технический потенциал в годы войны (Из истории Академии наук СССР и Воронежского авиазавода).

Из прошедшего в 2008 году на телевизионном экране документального фильма о работе авиационного конструкторского бюро статуса "за решёткой" мне запомнилось, что здесь шла интенсивная деятельность репрессированных специалистов, обладавших высокой квалификацией, направленная на создание новой техники. "Заключённые" просили руководство учреждения позволить им находиться на рабочих местах круглые сутки. Было разрешено.

У меня в руках книга Владимира Конева "Герои без золотых звёзд", Москва, "Яуза", "ЭКСМО", 2008 г. 

Тридцать очерков о сложных судьбах выдающихся советских лётчиков. Имена:
Антилевский Б.Р., Бычков С.Т., Герасимов Ф.Ф., Глинский С.Н., Евтушенко Н.Т., Ефимов П.И., Золин П.П., Иванов А.И., Иванов С.С., Косса М.И., Кукушкин Н.И., Лепёхин Г.В., Меркушев В.А., Новиков А.А., Осипенко М.С., Полоз П.В., Проскуров И.И., Птухин Е.С., Пумпур П.И., Разгонин А.И., Рыхлин Н.В., Рычагов П.В., Синьков А.И., Смушкевич Я.В., Чернец И.А., Черных С.А., Шахт Э.Г., Шевченко В.И., Шилков А.А., Щиров С.С.

Книга рождает мысль о том, что для восстановления честных имён неправедно осуждённых лётчиков их родным и друзьям пришлось немало портудиться, долгое время испытывать неприятное психологическое напряжение. А сколько ещё необелённых судеб..?

Степанищевым М.Т. может гордиться Воронежская область, его родина. Судьба этого человека, отражённая в публикациях, вызывает у меня вопрос об правдивости отражений. Путь общественных выступлений показался мне перспективным в анализе достоверности существующих биографий Михаила Тихоновича, приобретении разносторонних знаний, относящихся к его деятельности лётчика штурмовой авиации, командира. Мне необходимо встретить людей, которые уже занимаются или готовы заняться названной проблемой. Все полноценные материалы будут переданы в музеи, найдут своё место на уроках истории и краеведения. Здесь естественно общественное сотрудничество.

----------


## NASa

По докладу В.В. Воронежцева "Боевые действия авиации на Воронежском направлении" из вышеупомянутого сборника 1995 г.

"Значительный вклад в достижение победы внесла 2-я воздушная армия (ВА). Она была образована 5 мая 1942 года и вступила в бой на Воронежской земле. В разные периоды войны 2-я ВА действовала в составе Брянского, Воронежского, Юго-Западного и 1-го Украинского фронтов, участвовала в крупнейших битвах и операциях Великой Отечественной войны и прошла боевой путь от Воронежа до Берлина.

Основу 2-й ВА составили соединения и части ВВС Брянского фронта. В неё фошли две истребительные, две штурмовые, одна бомбардировочная и одна ночная бомбардировочная дивизии".

Приведены номера дивизий: 205, 207, 225, 227, 208, 223, 267 (вошла месяцем позже), указаны имена командиров.

"Верховный Главнокомандующий 51 раз объявлял благодарности личному составу 2-й ВА. 228 человек получили звание Героя Советского Союза. 17 удостоились этой чести дважды, а известные асы Покрышкин и Кожедуб стали трижды Героями Советского Союза. 75% частей 2-й ВА получили наименование гвардейских".

----------


## Mig

> По докладу В.В. Воронежцева "Боевые действия авиации на Воронежском направлении" из вышеупомянутого сборника 1995 г.
> "Значительный вклад в достижение победы внесла 2-я воздушная армия (ВА). Она была образована 5 мая 1942 года и вступила в бой на Воронежской земле. В разные периоды войны 2-я ВА действовала в составе Брянского, Воронежского, Юго-Западного и 1-го Украинского фронтов, участвовала в крупнейших битвах и операциях Великой Отечественной войны и прошла боевой путь от Воронежа до Берлина.


1) Неужели во всей отечественной историографии напечатана ОДНА ЕДИНСТВЕННАЯ книжка об истории отечественных ВВС, чтобы ее так часто цитировать, как Библию? 
2) Как известно во время ВОВ в составе советских ВВС было (не вдаваясь в подробности) 18 (восемьнадцать) ВА. Давайте тогда и поговорим и об остальных 17-ти воздушных аримия. А заодно о флотской авиации, об отдельных (истребительных, бомбардировочных, штурмовых, смешанных) корпусах ВГК, ВВС флотов, ИА ПВО...

----------


## Mig

> "Во время войны органами НКВД был установлен тотальный контроль за военными, партийными, советскими и хозяйственными руководителями. Практически о всех частных разговорах, беседах становилось известно, и нередко это служило причиной репрессий в отношении тех или иных лиц...
> 
> "Несомненно, что многие похоронки пришли в наши дома именно потому, что за решёткой сидели авиаконструктор А.Н. Туполев, ракетчик С.П. Королёв и др." 
> 
> У меня в руках книга Владимира Конева "Герои без золотых звёзд", Москва, "Яуза", "ЭКСМО", 2008 г....


1) НКВД, как известно, установило тотальный контроль за руководителями ВСЕХ рангов ЗАДОЛГО до ВОВ. Иначе не было бы ТЕРРОРА 1937-39 годов.
2) Кроме Туполева и Королева в "шарашках" (различных их видах) сидели и Поликарпов, и Петляков, и Бартини, и многие  сотни других конструкторов и инженеров.
3) Книга В. Конева "Герои без золотых звезд" издана тиражом 5 100 экземпляров. Поэтому в своих руках ее имеют счастье держать еще (как минимум) 5 099 человек... В том числе и Ваш покорный слуга...

----------


## NASa

Да, доклады взяты на время в Совете ветеранов для развития моих представлений об авиации. Подумалось, что интересные мне цитаты будут интересны ещё кому-либо, спешила их запечатлеть.

Об отдельном 76-м гшап мне хотелось бы сформировать стройное представление. Почему бы знающим не дополнить сведения здесь http://forums.airforce.ru/odnopolchane/ ?

Мне известно, что перед сентябрём 1946 года произошла замена на должности командира полка. О выдающихся лётчиках этого полка, М.Г. Гарееве, Л.П. Павлове, у меня есть небольшая подборка данных. А другие? 

Аэродром Калмык и его полк - разве не интереснейшая тема? 
Поэзия звучит в названиях двух других аэродромов - Чигорак и Танциреи. От этих трёх Борисоглебского училища здесь, на форуме, есть ли кончики хоть каких-нибудь ниточек - педагоги, знакомые, документы, общие соображения? 

Известно, что училища имеют охраняемые исторические формуляры. Общедоступные данные поступают в публикации к памятным датам, например. Может быть, об аэродроме Калмык 1946 - 1949 годов есть данные в Музее ВВС в Монино, Подмосковье? Если кто-либо собирается его посетить, не могли бы оценить само наличие информации о К. и сообщить в тему?

----------


## Mig

> Аэродром Калмык и его полк волнуют меня в высокой степени. Разве это не интереснейшая тема расследования для участников форума? 
> Вот и книга Конева нас объединяет. Откровенно говоря, хочу, чтобы мои вопросы становились двигателями к совместным открытиям.


Ну, если все участники настоящего форума начнут перечислять СВОИ вопросы, их интересующие, то, боюсь, это займет не одну сотню страниц...

Что же касается книги Конева, то эта книга совсем не единственная, прочитанная мною...

А что касается Ваших желаний и вопросов, то, увы, в жизни часто желания - не совпадают с возможностями...

----------


## NASa

25-е января 1943 года вошло в историю датой освобождения Воронежа в ходе обороны от войск агрессора. В 2009 году город впервые отметил великий праздник в звании Города воинской славы.

Воронеж держал героическую оборону 212 дней и ночей.
Защитники города прикрывали Москву с юга и одновременно оттягивали от Сталинграда 30 фашистских дивизий.
Около 600 тысяч человек ушли на фронт из Воронежской области.
30 тысяч воронежцев были удостоены боевых наград, 365 воинов стали Героями Советского Союза, 79 – полными кавалерами ордена Солдатской Славы.

По материалам прессы.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...В 2009 году город впервые отметил великий праздник в звании Города воинской славы.
> 
> По материалам прессы.



«27.02.08 Чиновники Воронежа разного уровня бьют себя в грудь по поводу присвоения городу звания "город воинской славы". Не забывая при этом упомянуть заслуги Путина, Медведева, губернатора и себя, конечно. Нельзя сказать, что не упоминают про заслуги оставшихся ветеранов войны в решении этого вопроса. Упоминают. Но выглядит это, мягко говоря, очень неловко. Особенно, если учитывать предстоящие 2 марта президентские выборы и выборы мэра города. Уже и обелиск новый решили поставить по этому поводу. Правда, ещё не решили, где. 
   А памятники войны между тем продолжают разрушаться. В местных новостях передали, что обвалилась часть ротонды , уникального памятника Великой Отечественной войны.»

По материалам сайта клуба "Память" 
(создан при Воронежском государственном университете в 1980 году в канун 35-летия Победы в Великой Отечественной войне.)  http://samsv.narod.ru/
http://samsv.narod.ru/Klb/City/Voron...s/rotonda.html

----------

